

Show HN: Send IRL postcards of cute animals online. - tam7t

Google's "send a free postcard" gmail promo last year inspired me to make this: http://ourbunny.com<p>I wanted to send more than one postcard from the convienence of my laptop and thought that other people might want to too.  The project was an excuse to learn django and something about having a physical product to sell seemed gratifying.<p>I found creative commmons images on flickr that I liked and had them made into postcards.  My website just accepts paypal orders and generates a PDF with the address/message.  I print the PDF's to the postcards on my laserjet printer and manually stamp them and drop them in the mail.
======
tam7t
clickable link: <http://ourbunny.com>

